# Planting Plants...



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Is there an easier way of doing it? Every time I go to plant another plant or clean the tank, plants come out of the substrate. Its almost a domino effect lol. One comes undone, then I replant it then another one comes out. Right now how I plant is dig a small hole then put the plant in and then make sure its roots get covered back up. Any suggestions?


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Different substrate? My plants hook into eco complete pretty fast, its a pain to get anything thats heavy rooted out. Some plants will never root heavy liike anubais, some plants dont even require planting like java ferns.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

ok, I think I just didn't get them deep enough when I initially planted them. This time I made sure I felt the bottom of the tank before I added the plants in. This substrate is nice, all the finer sandy stuff falls to the bottom and larger pieces stay on top. I just don't think I dug far enough initially  THANKS


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Take some styrofoam plates and cut out silver dollar size circles. Cut a + sign in the middle (not all the way to the edges of course). Push your plants through the slit and plant. You can come up with something on your own also as long as it is not harmful to the tank. More loose substrates absolutely require something like this.

Or if you want:
Professional Plant Anchors (on sale)(reg. $2.29)


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I use tweezers,lol.It takes some time getting used to them but works well for the most part.You need some with fine tips,not like the eyebrow pluckers.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Great ideas!!! thank you


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I sometimes stick a small stone at the base of the plant to help hold it in and stop me uprooting it by mistake. Once the plant takes root I move the stone.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> I use tweezers,lol.It takes some time getting used to them but works well for the most part.You need some with fine tips,not like the eyebrow pluckers.


+1

a very good technique


I usually just use the one-finger-push technique though; use the index finger to push the roots down into the substrate while creating a hole at the same time, then remove your finger while holding the plant in place with your other hand, and the substrate will fall back into the hole you created with your finger, and fall in on the plant's roots and hold it in place


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

For bunch plants I just "cram" them in and tap down the sand. 

For rooted plants like swords I cut back the roots an inch or so then place the plant where I want it with the roots all on one direction. I then drag the plants to a point twice the distance of the roots away. Then press on the base of the plant against the substrate and drag it back to the final location. Digging the base deeper and deeper as I drag. Then at the final location use my "free" fingers to push the sand/substrate over the roots in the channel I just created. Finally I pull the plant so the base is just at the surface of the substrate and do a final "tapping".

the beat thing I have found is to do that with the substrate saturated with water but before I add water to the tank. Just put the plants in the wat substrate and the top in the air. Then fill the tank pouring water over a dish.

but sometimes you want/need to add aonther plant after filling.

I also have super glued a rock or two to the base of a bunch plant.

my .02


----------



## GypsyV (Nov 28, 2010)

well, in mine I have the peat and sand and I just make a hole with my finger and put the roots in and push the substrate back around it. But, it sounds like your substrate falls back in the hole, so I don't know.


----------

